# 10. Schinder(hannes) MTB Emmelshausen 18.05.2014 - Anmeldung offen!



## Dave.82 (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo aus dem Hunsrück!

Die Anmeldung für unsere Jubiläumsauflage am 18.05.2014 ist geöffnet!
http://schinderhannes-mtb.org

Hier bekommt Ihr alle Infos zum Marathon. Die bewährte Streckenführung von 2013 bleibt größtenteils erhalten und auch neue Trails sind mit dabei!
Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

Bis dahin
Dave


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (9. Januar 2014)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> Hallo aus dem Hunsrück!
> 
> Die Anmeldung für unsere Jubiläumsauflage am 18.05.2014 ist geöffnet!
> http://schinderhannes-mtb.org
> ...


 Super gemacht Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (18. Januar 2014)

Endllich bekomme ich das zeitlich mal auf die Reihe mit zu fahren. 
Freu mich.
Bin echt schon auf die Strecke der 100er Runde gepannt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Januar 2014)

Bin auch wieder dabei  Ich hoffe diesmal ohne zwei Mal die Einführungsrunde zu fahren... (gibts da vielleicht diesmal zur Sicherheit nen Streckenposten?)


----------



## schoeppi (20. Januar 2014)

Und was gibts für Wetter?


----------



## Dave.82 (20. Januar 2014)

Für das Wetter können wir nicht garantieren, aber die Ausschilderung der Einführungsrunde wird auf jeden Fall verbessert. Entweder durch einen Streckenposten an der markanten Stelle oder durch deutlichere Beschilderung/Absperrung.
Wir haben übrigens wieder die Zusage vom hansgrohe Duschtruck erhalten!


----------



## powderJO (23. Januar 2014)

das mödel auf dem truck war beim letzten mal aber nicht unter der dusche zu finden. voll die mogelpackung. ich hoffe, das ist diesmal anders.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (20. Februar 2014)

Unser T Shirt zum 10. Schinder(hannes) die ersten 300 bezahlten Anmeldungen erhalten es gratis-


----------



## Dave.82 (23. April 2014)

Neues vom Schinder(hannes):
- Die Höhenprofile samt Streckenbeschreibungen sind online: http://schinderhannes-mtb.org/strecken-2014/
- Wer 2 Wochen vorher meldet und bezahlt erhält eine personalisierte Startnummer!
- Am 04.05.2014 10 Uhr findet die Streckenvorstellung statt: Treffpunkt am ZAP. Wir fahren neue Streckenabschnitte. Dauer ca. 3 Std. Bitte kurze Anmeldung an [email protected]
- Knapp ein Monat vor der Veranstaltung bereits 570 Meldungen - Wir liegen auf Rekordkurs 

Viele Grüße
Dave


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (23. April 2014)

Ich bin dabei. Mein erster Marathon und ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## Dave.82 (5. Mai 2014)

Die Streckenvorstellung hat Spaß gemacht, hab ich zumindest gehört... Ich konnte wegen Knie leider nicht mitfahren. 
Hier die Bilder von SONNtag:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/schinderhannes_mtb/sets/72157644119591227/

Wir haben derzeit 670 Voranmeldungen und damit jetzt schon die Voranmeldungs-Anzahl aus dem Vorjahr geknackt 
Das Rekordjahr 2011 schaffen wir auch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suprarenin (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wie anspruchsvoll sind denn die Trails auf der Langdistanz? Ok, dies mag zwar jeder subjektiv beurteilen und anders empfinden, aber mit anderen Worten: Ich möchte mit meinem Hardtail eigtl. nur ein paar Kilometer und Höhemeter bolzen. Im Hinblick auf mein Saisonhöhepunkt, möchte ich allerdings kein Verletzungsrisiko eingehen. Ich hoffe mir kann jmd., trotz der schwammig formulierten Frage, weiterhelfen .

Beste Grüße


----------



## Dave.82 (7. Mai 2014)

@Suprarenin 
Alles mit Hardtail problemlos fahrbar. Die Trails sind eher flowig als ruppig. Ein paar steilere Stücke bergab sind dabei, aber wer 100km als Trainingsrennen fährt hat genug Erfahrung um auch mit dem Hardtail bei uns bergab viel Spaß zu haben.


----------



## adriescc03 (10. Mai 2014)

ist es möglich, am Tag selbst (Sonntagmorgen )anzumelden?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (10. Mai 2014)

Wie siehts aus mit Verpflegung auf der funstrecke? @Dave.82


----------



## Blut Svente (11. Mai 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit Verpflegung auf der funstrecke? @Dave.82


----------



## Wettermann (11. Mai 2014)

*So ihr "lieben". *

*Wie in jedem Jahr das Wetter vom Wetterman des Schinder(hannes) MTB.*

*

*

*Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes) MTB   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave.82 (11. Mai 2014)

@adriescc03
Anmeldung am Sonntag Morgen ist möglich. Da wir bei dem von @Wettermann  prognostizierten Wetter mit zahlreichen Nachmeldungen rechnen, solltet Ihr euch frühzeitig vor Ort bei der Nachmeldung im ZAP einfinden.

@Blut Svente @MonstaBomba24-7 
Verpflegungen Funstrecke siehe:
http://schinderhannes-mtb.org/strecken-2014/
Unser Chefbäcker kredenzt u.a. seine leckeren Energieriegel. Yammi!


----------



## adriescc03 (12. Mai 2014)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> @adriescc03
> Anmeldung am Sonntag Morgen ist möglich. Da wir bei dem von @Wettermann  prognostizierten Wetter mit zahlreichen Nachmeldungen rechnen, solltet Ihr euch frühzeitig vor Ort bei der Nachmeldung im ZAP einfinden.
> 
> @Blut Svente @MonstaBomba24-7
> ...


Vielen dank


----------



## Wettermann (13. Mai 2014)

*900 WOW !*


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Mai 2014)

Letztes Jahr und vorletztes krank bzw verletzt. Jetzt heißt es beten das mir nix mehr passiert. Will endlich wieder Schinderhannes. 
Könnt ihr schon ein paar Infos zum Streckenzustand geben. Werde dieses Jahr "nur"Fun Strecke fahren.


----------



## Wettermann (13. Mai 2014)

*Wir sind ab morgen im Wald für Euch.
Werden dann jeden Tag euch eine Info b.z.w. Bilder der Strecke vorstellen. (Zustand)
Werden dann wohl am Freitag mit der Strecke fertig sein.

Wie in jedem Jahr sag ich nur:

Beim Schinder (hannes) MTB muss sogar der Wettermann zum Ausschildern ! 


*


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr auch funstrecke da man mit 15 leider noch keine größeren Distanzen fahren darf. Aber 500hm reichen mir auch schon


----------



## Wettermann (14. Mai 2014)

Tag 1. für Euch im Wald
Als aller erstes,den ganzen Tag lachte die Sonne im Hunsrück !
Die Strecke war,ist, trockener als wir es erwartet haben (siehe Bild)

Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes) MTB


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Mai 2014)

Na super. Jetzt den Rest der Woche trocken und wir können die Slicks aufziehen


----------



## Slowspeedbiker (14. Mai 2014)

Sind ja super Aussichten! Wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt, werden alle viel Spaß haben!


----------



## Wettermann (16. Mai 2014)

*Tag 2. für Euch im Wald*

*Sorry, Tag zwei erst heute* *.Waren noch auf einem Geb.
gestern nach dem Ausschildern.
Tja Tag 2.war etwas nasser.Aber nicht so viel das ihr euch gedanken machen 
müsst.
Einer der schönsten Trails beim Schinder(hannes).(Siehe Bild unten)
Die Strecke ist zu 70 % für euch fertig.
So etwas macht der große Chef des Schinder(hannes) MTB (Oberschinderhannes)

 *


 
*Wie immer, euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes) MTB*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (16. Mai 2014)

Was heisst "etwas nasser"? Wirklich matschig, oder nur nicht trocken?
Ist der Boden einigermassen fest?

Oder anders, reicht ein Race King hinten oder brauchts doch etwas mehr?


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Mai 2014)

Was machen die Wege auffem Fun Kurs? Kann man schnelle Reifen aufziehen? Auf welcher Strecke kann man diesen Trail finden?


----------



## Wettermann (16. Mai 2014)

*Tag 3. für Euch im Wald.*

*So das Wetter im Hunsrück:  Erster Sonnenbrand in diesem Jahr.
(Sagt ja wohl alles aus)
Streckenzustand :Auf den Höhen trocken in den Tälern
@schoeppi "nur nicht trocken"  .
Strecke ist fertig,hansgrohe Duschtruck steht,
Wasser durchfahrt ist gefüllt.

 




Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes) MTB 


*


----------



## Dave.82 (16. Mai 2014)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Was machen die Wege auffem Fun Kurs? Kann man schnelle Reifen aufziehen? Auf welcher Strecke kann man diesen Trail finden?


Trail: Kurzstrecke, Halbmarathon, Marathon. Funstrecke sollte gut mit schnellen Reifen gehen. Nass ist es nicht nur stellenweise etwas schmierig. Aber das macht es interessanter anstelle Staub zu atmen.


----------



## zoli325 (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, fahre morgen das 1. mal hier mit und würde gerne wissen ob es einen  Flaschenservice an den Verpflegungsstellen gibt, konnte auf den Homepage leider keine Infos dazu finden. Danke schon mal und allen viel Spaß morgen auf der Strecke!!!!!
gruß zoli325


----------



## Dave.82 (17. Mai 2014)

@zoli325 
Flaschenservice gibts es bei uns nicht. Dafür aber ausreichend Verpflegungsstellen mit Möglichkeit der Flaschenbefüllung.

Die ersten beiden Kidsrennen sind übrigens erfolgreich gelaufen. Gleich fällt der Startschuss für die großen Kids.


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten für eine Super gelungene Veranstaltung. Nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## CooperRS (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
war eine prima Veranstaltung. Gut ausgeschildert , ausreichender Streckenservice. Wenn die Strecke trocken ist, ist klasse. 

Danke ! 

Nur der Lada Niva der mir auf dem Halbmarathon auf einem Wiesenweg hinter einer Kurve entgegen kam, war nicht lustig. Aber für solche Leute könnt ihr nichts.


----------



## SE Racing (18. Mai 2014)

wie geht dem armen Kerl den es beim Halb-Marathon erwischt hat? angeblich wurde er mit dem Hubschrauber abtransportiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (19. Mai 2014)

SE Racing schrieb:


> wie geht dem armen Kerl den es beim Halb-Marathon erwischt hat? angeblich wurde er mit dem Hubschrauber abtransportiert!


Ach herrje, hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, was war da passiert?

Noch eine Anmerkung zum Kids-Race:
Es wäre ganz gut, wenn ihr einen "Offiziellen" bei der Startaufstellung abstellen würdet.
Oder ggf. den Platz dafür nochmals überdenken, es ist sehr eng da und die Kleinen müssen quasi zunächst durch einen Trichter.

Euer Kids-Race hat doch einen recht hohen Anspruch, da sind etliche "echte" Racer am Start die die Sache wirklich Ernst nehmen.
Auch schon bei den U11ern.
Zudem warens ja auch sehr viele, was natürlich ganz toll ist, ein Riesen-Event für die Kleinen.

Leider passieren da so Sachen, das etwa der Betreuer des MTB-Team Schaumburg die Absperrung weggemacht hat um seine beiden Schützlinge noch möglichst weit nach vorne in die erste Reihe zu quetschen.
Alle anderen wurden da einfach weggedrängt.
"Die gehören da hin!" meinte er auf Nachfrage.
Nicht schön, sowas. Und sicher kein gutes Vorbild für Kinder.
Ein Offizieller könnte solche Aktionen vielleicht zukünftig verhindern.


----------



## Aalex (19. Mai 2014)

SE Racing schrieb:


> wie geht dem armen Kerl den es beim Halb-Marathon erwischt hat? angeblich wurde er mit dem Hubschrauber abtransportiert!



das war ein bekannter aus dem tri shop saar team. Ihm geht es den Umständen entsprechend aber gut. Er hat aber wohl Frakturen an der Nase und Oberkiefer


----------



## zett78 (19. Mai 2014)

an einer Stelle sind ne Menge Leute abgeflogen!
Auf der rechten Seite war so ein blöder Metall-Handlauf in der schmalen Abfahrt, hätte meiner Meinung nach richtig abgesichert werden müssen.


----------



## zett78 (19. Mai 2014)

an einer Stelle sind ne Menge Leute abgeflogen!
Auf der rechten Seite war so ein blöder Metall-Handlauf in der schmalen Abfahrt, hätte meiner Meinung nach richtig abgesichert werden müssen.


----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2014)

tolles rennen, tolle strecke, tolle orga. mein bericht:

http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/




> Leider passieren da so Sachen, das etwa der Betreuer des MTB-Team Schaumburg die Absperrung weggemacht hat um seine beiden Schützlinge noch möglichst weit nach vorne in die erste Reihe zu quetschen.
> Alle anderen wurden da einfach weggedrängt.
> "Die gehören da hin!" meinte er auf Nachfrage.
> Nicht schön, sowas. Und sicher kein gutes Vorbild für Kinder.
> Ein Offizieller könnte solche Aktionen vielleicht zukünftig verhindern.




traurig genug, dass sich viele der "erwachsenen" fahrer nicht an regeln halten und sich von vorne in den block stellen - dass das auch beim kids-race passiert setzt dem überehrgeiz die krone auf ... schade.


----------



## schoeppi (19. Mai 2014)

@powderJO : deinen Bericht gebe ich heute abend meinem Junior zum lesen!
Der kam nämlich von Kids-Race zurück und schimpfte lauthals:" Ich habe links gerufen, und was macht der, fährt nach links!" 

Gumma da, wie sich die Bilder gleichen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @powderJO : deinen Bericht gebe ich heute abend meinem Junior zum lesen!
> Der kam nämlich von Kids-Race zurück und schimpfte lauthals:" Ich habe links gerufen, und was macht der, fährt nach links!"
> 
> Gumma da, wie sich die Bilder gleichen.....



 

passiert halt. hinterher zu hause oder bei papa im ziel , darf man auch meckern. 

im rennen gehört sich das imho nicht. erst recht nicht, wenn man auf leute trifft, die offensichtlich noch anfänger sind und es keine böse absicht war, sondern einfach unwissen. brodle dann zwar auch manchmal innerlich, aber ich habe bestimmt auch schon mal den ein- oder anderen schnelleren aufgehalten. und mich dann auch gefreut, wenn es kein gemotze gab.


----------



## schoeppi (19. Mai 2014)

´@powderJO: ich vermute mal du bist ganz vorne gestanden im Startblock?


----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ´@powderJO: ich vermute mal du bist ganz vorne gestanden im Startblock?



klar 

aber auch ohne vordrängeln früh genug in den block gefahren und dann kalt gestartet … aber gestern war es eh zivilisiert, wenn sich mal einer oder auch zwei drei von vorne reinstellen, sehe ich das auch gelassener mittlerweile - auch wenn es denen, die sich an die regeln halten und von hinten in den block fahren nicht ganz fair gegenüber ist. aber oft genug passiert das fast in mannschaftsstärke und dann ist es auch bei mir schnell vorbei mit der gelassenheit


----------



## Dave.82 (19. Mai 2014)

Zunächst mal das wichtigste: Den Verunfallten geht es wieder soweit "gut". Den Fahrer, der mit dem Rettungshubschrauber weggeflogen werden musste, haben wir heute im Krankenhaus getroffen. Er ist wieder auf den Beinen. 

Bereits seit den Anfangsjahren des Schinderhannes fahren wir diesen Trail hinunter, wo es gestern zu den Stürzen kam. Es kam zwar im Laufe erst später besagter Metallhandlauf dazu, aber auch im letzten Jahr gab es mit Metallhandlauf dort keine Stürze. Die Gefahrenstelle war mit einem "Gefahrenstelle"-Schild markiert. Unsere Streckenposten und Helfer die teilweise schon viele Jahre dabei sind, haben beobachtet, dass in diesem Jahr eine sehr hohe Risikobereitschaft in den Abfahrten vorhanden war. Lags am schönen Wetter? Lags am milden Winter und entsprechend gut trainierten und hochmotivierten Fahrern? Wir wissens nicht. Wir werden es aber analysieren und ggf. Änderungen an der Stelle machen.

Nachdem uns die Nachricht der Stürze per Funk erreicht hat, haben wir sofort gehandelt: Der erste eintreffende Vereinshelfer hat an der markanten Stelle die Fahrer gestoppt und zum schieben aufgefordert. Woraufhin er sogar noch beschimpft wurde! Die nächsten beiden Helfer haben sofort die Umschilderung über den parallelen Forstweg vorgenommen.

Allen gestürzten gute Besserung!!!

@schoeppi Die Übermotivation der Erwachsenen übertragen Sie tlw. leider auch auf die Kinder. Faires Sportsverhalten sollte Grundsatz für alle sein und nicht überall können wir einen Helfer abstellen. Unsere personellen Resourcen sind auch begrenzt. Sowas gehört sich natürlich nicht.

@powderJO Toller Bericht!


----------



## Slowspeedbiker (19. Mai 2014)

Erstmal ein großes Lob an alle, die so ein Ivent mit über 1.200 Startern so gut über die Bühne bekommen haben! Zweitens Glückwunsch zum 10jährigen! Und drittens bin ich nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Alles in allem eine super Veranstaltung!


----------



## schoeppi (20. Mai 2014)

@powderJO : du gehörst ja auch da vorne hin bei deiner Performance. 
Ich wollte aber noch auf was anderes hinaus, was du vermutlich gar nicht mitbekommen hast, da freie fahrt.

Die grosse Starterzahl hat dazu geführt, dass die Einführungsrunde in den schmalen Passagen nach dem Stück Strasse zur Kaffeefahrt
wurde. In den 90 Grad Kurven gabs Rückstau fast bis zum Stillstand.
Ist ja nix schlimmes, wer nicht schnell genug ist vorneweg zu ballern muss damit leben.
Scheint aber bei weitem nicht allen klar zu sein.
Da finden sich dann immer einige die in so einer Situation rumplärren und Platz haben wollen.
Was soll das? Lächerlicher gehts kaum, finde ich.

@Dave.82 : eine Frage noch, oder Anmerkung fürs nächste Jahr.
Auf der Kurzstrecke gibts in etwa bei Rennhälfte eine kurze und recht steile Abfahrt quasi Luftlinie durch den Wald runter.
Die folgt nach einem etwas längeren Anstieg auf einer Forststrasse mit so hellem Schotter.
Ich hoffe du weisst was ich meine. 

Jedenfalls sind da viele Durchnitts-Biker, wie ich einer bin, runter vom Rad und haben geschoben.
Oben ist das allerdings durchaus noch gut fahrbar, der Grund fürs Absteigen sind die letzten 3-5 Meter die nochmal
deutlich steiler werden.
Ich hab das dann auch gemacht, wenn alles schiebt gehts ja nicht anders.
Beim runterklettern des letzten steilen Stücks hab ich dann gesehen das es da auch eine deutlich harmlosere Umfahrung
dafür gibt.
Die war aber nicht in Betrieb.
Wäre das nicht eine Idee die alternativ mit anzubieten? Ein grosser Aufwand wärs glaube ich nicht.
Damit wäre die Passage auch für die ängstlicheren Naturen etwas entschärft.


----------



## Aalex (20. Mai 2014)

gibt es bilder von diesem besagten trailstück? kann mich da nicht mehr so ganz dran erinnern. hab mich aber auch ungeföähr da gefratzt. wollt halt mal wieder zuviel, ich trottel.

war ein doch recht großer Absatz mit einer feinen Schlammkuhle rechts daneben und danach ging es nochmal sehr steil runter auf den weg zurück. 




> Jedenfalls sind da viele Durchnitts-Biker, wie ich einer bin, runter vom Rad und haben geschoben.
> Oben ist das allerdings durchaus noch gut fahrbar, der Grund fürs Absteigen sind die letzten 3-5 Meter die nochmal
> deutlich steiler werden



du meinst von einem waldweg kommend, einfach stich runter durch den wald mit diesem noch etwas steileren absatz am ende runter auf den schotterweg?

Da lief auch der Halbmarathon drüber. Letztes Jahr musste ich schieben, dieses Jahr bin ichs gefahren, ging aber auch nur mit Bobbes auf den Reifen.

Isn bisschen hakelig, aber auch nicht brandgefährlich wie ich finde. Wenn der HR keine Bremstraktion entwickelt ist das aber in der Tat nicht einfach..


----------



## schoeppi (20. Mai 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> du meinst von einem waldweg kommend, einfach stich runter durch den wald mit diesem noch etwas steileren absatz am ende runter auf den schotterweg?
> 
> Da lief auch der Halbmarathon drüber. Letztes Jahr musste ich schieben, dieses Jahr bin ichs gefahren, ging aber auch nur mit Bobbes auf den Reifen.
> 
> Isn bisschen hakelig, aber auch nicht brandgefährlich wie ich finde. Wenn der HR keine Bremstraktion entwickelt ist das aber in der Tat nicht einfach..



Genau das meine ich.
Sieht halt ziemlich spektakulär aus.
Ich glaube ich wäre auch von mir aus abgestiegen.
Und wenn andere da am runter krabbeln sind bleibt einem eh keine andere Wahl als es genauso zu machen.


----------



## Aalex (20. Mai 2014)

ja das stimmt. ich hab oben extra etwas gewartet wiel ich nicht der allersicherste abfahrer bin. war auch erstaunt dass ich mich nicht zerfaltet hab.


----------



## Dave.82 (20. Mai 2014)

@Slowspeedbiker Vielen Dank! Das freut uns sehr!

@schoeppi Ich weiß was du meinst. Den Schnellbachtrail. Eine alternative Wegführung "Chickenway" wäre zwar etwas weiter rechts möglich, hätte aber noch etwas freigeschnitten werden müssen. Davon mal abgesehen, dass wir das gar nicht dürften, hätte es selbst wenn wir es getan hätten, einen Aufwand bedeutet der uns zeitlich Probleme bereitet hätte. Wir hatten dieses Jahr viele Probleme mit gefallenen Bäumen und starker Vegetation. Wir haben auf 110km Strecke (101+Teilungen/Zusammenführungen) viele Dornen entfernen müssen und Äste stutzen müssen. Alleine die recht zugewachsenen Wege um die Reithalle direkt nach Start zu Beginn der Einführungsrunde haben uns viel Zeit gekostet die wieder etwas breiter freizuschneiden. Dort haben wir zwar mit Staus gerechnet, aber verhindern konnten wir sie auch nicht ganz. Hätten wir da nicht einige Mannstunden mit Heckenscheren investiert, hätte es dort noch mehr gestaut.

Das steile Stück am Ende sind wir übrigens früher zu Beginn der Strecke auf einem parallelen Trail hochgefahren. Um Staus zu verhindern kam das nun zum Ende, der ein oder andere hat gut geflucht 

Nochmal zurück zum Trail am Schnellbach: Der Absatz ist solange kein Problem solange man die Finger von der Vorderradbremse lässt. Wir Einheimischen fahren den auch runter ohne auf dem Hinterrad zu sitzen. Gewicht etwas nach hinten reicht aus und dann runter rollen.

@Aalex Deine Trailbeschreibung passt nicht zum Trail wo die Stürze passierten. Evtl. hast Du schon zu denen gehört die über den Forstweg runtergeleitet wurden.

Der Verunfallte hat uns geschrieben, dass seine Entlassung aus dem KH am Wochenende in Aussicht ist und er auf eine baldige Rückkehr auf den Sattel hofft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (20. Mai 2014)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> @Slowspeedbiker Vielen Dank! Das freut uns sehr!
> 
> @schoeppi Ich weiß was du meinst. Den Schnellbachtrail. Eine alternative Wegführung "Chickenway" wäre zwar etwas weiter rechts möglich, hätte aber noch etwas freigeschnitten werden müssen. Davon mal abgesehen, dass wir das gar nicht dürften, hätte es selbst wenn wir es getan hätten, einen Aufwand bedeutet der uns zeitlich Probleme bereitet hätte.



Ok, verstehe ich.
So genau habe ich mir das natürlich nicht angeschaut, eben nur gesehen das es da noch einen Weg gibt.
Oder mal gab.
Wenn ihr den aber eh nie nutzt ist es kein Wunder wenn der zuwächst.


----------



## Dave.82 (20. Mai 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Oder mal gab.
> Wenn ihr den aber eh nie nutzt ist es kein Wunder wenn der zuwächst.


 
Genau so ist es. Die Stufe hat sich über die Zeit als wesentlich interessanter herausgestellt und die alte Spur kann man nur noch erahnen 
Ich behalte das aber für nächstes Jahr im Kopf, ob der alte "Weg" dann ggf. wieder reaktiviert werden kann.


----------



## Dave.82 (20. Mai 2014)

@schoeppi Die Zeitnahme hat mir eben auch mitgeteilt, dass Dein Junge wieder zum Jungen gemacht wurde


----------



## zett78 (20. Mai 2014)

Na ja, seltsamerweise haben sich an der Stelle einige langgelegt, durchaus auch Leute, die fahren können und auch vorne fahren.
Einer hatte vom Metallhandlauf den Arm aufgeritzt, wiederum andere hats komplett gelegt.
Die an dieser Stelle postierten Sanis (oder was auch immer das waren), hatten angeblich noch nicht mal Jod zum desinfizieren.
Der später anwesende Notarzt hatte wohl auch mal angedeutet, dass die Stelle komplett geschlossen werden sollte.


----------



## schoeppi (20. Mai 2014)

zett78 schrieb:


> Der später anwesende Notarzt hatte wohl auch mal angedeutet, dass die Stelle komplett geschlossen werden sollte.



Wobei sich die Frage stellt ob ein Notarzt beurteilen kann was bei einem MTB-Marathon zumutbar ist und was nicht.

@Dave.82 : weisst du ob es auch Bilder vom Kids-Race gibt?
Unser Verein würde gerne einen Bericht bringen auf seiner Seite, wir haben aber leider
keine Fotos gemacht.


----------



## zett78 (20. Mai 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wobei sich die Frage stellt ob ein Notarzt beurteilen kann was bei einem MTB-Marathon zumutbar ist und was nicht.



warum sollte er das nicht, wenn ein Arm bis auf den Knochen aufgeschlitzt ist?


----------



## powderJO (20. Mai 2014)

zett78 schrieb:


> warum sollte er das nicht, wenn ein Arm bis auf den Knochen aufgeschlitzt ist?



ganz einfach: weil man nicht von einem oder auch ein paar unfällen auf die generelle zumutbarkeit für die masse der starter schließen kann.  die große merhheit kam ja unfallfrei durch, oder? 

was den veranstaltern aufgefallen ist, fällt mir auch zunehmend auf: es wird härter und rücksichtsloser gefahren. rücksichtloser auch gegenüber mitfahrern, vor allem aber gegenüber der eigenen gesundheit. dazu kommen dann auch noch die immer besser werdenen bikes, die höhere geschwindigkeiten auch bei nicht ganz so toller fahrtechnik ermöglichen und so zur selbstüberschätzung beitragen ...


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Mai 2014)

zett78 schrieb:


> Na ja, seltsamerweise haben sich an der Stelle einige langgelegt, durchaus auch Leute, die fahren können und auch vorne fahren.
> Einer hatte vom Metallhandlauf den Arm aufgeritzt, wiederum andere hats komplett gelegt.
> Die an dieser Stelle postierten Sanis (oder was auch immer das waren), hatten angeblich noch nicht mal Jod zum desinfizieren.
> Der später anwesende Notarzt hatte wohl auch mal angedeutet, dass die Stelle komplett geschlossen werden sollte.


War zwar nur auf der Kurzstrecke unterwegs aber einen Streckenabschnitt sperren weil ein Notarzt glaub es sei gefährlich finde ich übertrieben! Langstrecke wird/wurde für Fortgeschrittene empfohlen...


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo erstmal,
melde mch gerade aus dem Krankenhaus.

Soweit ist alles gut verlaufen. Mein Auge kann ich bereits wieder öffnen und die Nase ist bereits frei von Tamponage.

Inwieweit ich mit den Brüchen noch dem Sport fern bleiben werde ist nicht absehbar. Sobald ich eine Rolle in die Finger bekomme gehts weiter! Wie schon erwähnt werde ich am Wochenende ggf entlassen.

Trotz alledem eine gelungene Veranstaltung
die der vielen Teilnehmer herr geworden ist!

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder am Start und dann hoffentlich auch wieder vorne mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (20. Mai 2014)

powderJO hat völlig recht.

Es gibt mehr und mehr Fahrer bei denen man den Eindruck hat das wäre ein Weltcup und es ginge hier um was.
In Wahrheit geht es aber darum ob man 156er oder 155er wird.

Wenn solche Typen meinen sich irgendwo hinwerfen zu müssen weil sie glauben 2 Sekunden rausfahren zu können sollen sie
das tun, ist doch mir egal.

Wenn sie aber meinen mich an Stellen überholen zu müssen wo es nicht geht, oder sie dazu von ihrem Können her gar nicht
in der Lage sind, und mich dabei in Gefahr bringen ist das weniger witzig.

Sollte ich bei sowas mal mit umgerissen werden kann der Typ nur hoffen das er schnell wieder aufs Rad kommt.
Wenn ich ihn nämlich zu fassen kriege bringe ich dann mal mein nicht unbedingt bikertypisches Gewicht ins Spiel....


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Mai 2014)

Erstmal auch hier nochmal großes Lob an die Veranstalter und Helfer. War ein super Event. 
Ich bin auch die Kurzstrecke gefahren und bei den gefahrenstellen haben wirklich viele vor mir geschoben. Für mich waren alle Stellen kein Problem und ich habe immer gewartet wenn welche vor mir geschoben haben und alle anderen die schieben wollten gebeten doch zu warten, dass ich fahren kann. Hat auch alles ohne zu murren funktioniert. Mit vernünftiger Kommunikation klappt meist alles sehr gut.

Hier auch noch unser Bericht vom Wochenende. Viel Spaß

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2014/05/20/erster-rennspocht-bericht-von-4-seasons-mtb/

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dave.82 (20. Mai 2014)

@schoeppi 
Ich denke, glaube und hoffe das wir Kidsrace-Bilder haben.
Gib uns noch etwas Zeit, die Nacharbeit nimmt auch sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch (aufräumen, abschildern, Gelbeutel und viiiele Flaschen sammeln, Dankschreiben, Presse, Krempel im Keller von @Ellenbogen-Raus und Schweinestall vom @Wettermann einlagern...)

Uns erreichen immer mehr Stimmen von Helfern und Teilnehmern die von sehr aggressiver Fahrweise im Trail berichten. Ich habe heute mit dem Chef-Fotografen von sportfotos24 gesprochen: Er schilderte mir auch haarsträubende Szenen, von einigen Kamikaze-Piloten. Und er hat viel Erfahrung als aktiver Mountainbiker und Sportfotograf! Das soll jetzt aber nicht negativ gegenüber den Fahrern klingen, die gerne mal bergab Tempo machen. Ich weiß auch wie es ist, wenn einen mal der Flow überkommt... Man muss sich aber auch manchmal wieder bewusst machen, dass es "nur" ein Hobby ist.


----------



## Dave.82 (20. Mai 2014)

@TaT-2-Junkie
Schöner Bericht! Aber nicht alle Flaschen mussten im Wald übernachten. Einige fleissige Schinder(hannes)-Helfer haben Teile der Beschilderung und Flaschen vor der kalten und klaren Nacht bewahrt.

@ChrizZZz 
Nochmal alles Gute und Hut ab, dass Du trotz allem wieder im nächsten Jahr starten möchtest!


----------



## powderJO (20. Mai 2014)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> Gib uns noch etwas Zeit, die Nacharbeit nimmt auch sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch (aufräumen, abschildern, *Gelbeutel und viiiele Flaschen* sammeln,



das gehört auch in den teil "rücksichtslos". es macht mich kirre, wenn ich sehe, das fahrer ihren müll auf der strecke entsorgen. wenn eine flasche verloren geht, rausgerüttelt wird und man es nicht sieht, oder um die vorderen plätze kämoft und deshalb nicht stoppen kann, um sie einzusammeln - logisch. aber wer um platz xyz fährt könnte die 10 sekunden ruhig investieren imho. leere gel- und riegelverpackungen passen eh bequem in jede trikottasche - unfassbar, dass ausgerechnet bei einer sportart, die auch von intakter natur lebt und nur in intakter natur spaß macht, kein gedanke daran verschwendet wird.

mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass man auch an die vielen helfer denken könnte, die den dreck wieder einsammeln dürfen, damit auch im nächsten jahr wieder ein rennen stattfinden kann. denn was glaubt ihr, wie lange rennen genehmigt bleiben, wenn der wald danach jedes mal wie eine müllhalde zurück bliebe?


----------



## Dave.82 (20. Mai 2014)

Für verlorene Flaschen hab ich Verständnis, da würde ich auch nicht anhalten, da sie im Trail fallen und anhalten möglicherweise unnnötige Behinderung oder Gefährdung verursachen würde. Aber leere Gelpackungen gehören natürlich wieder in die Rückentasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (21. Mai 2014)

Die Veranstaltung war wieder super organiesiert, wenn ich sehe was aus den 10 Jahren geworden ist. Vor 10 Jahren stand ich mit knapp 200 Bikeren am Start.
Eine hohe Risikobereichschaft einiger Fahrer habe ich auf den Halmarathon auch gesehen. Wenn auf einer schmalen Abfahrt 5 Fahrer oder mehr hintereinander fahren, muß man von hinten kommen nicht überholen und andere Fahrer gefährden, die Zeit soll man sich nehmen und erst dann angreifen, wenn Platz ist. Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Wettermann (21. Mai 2014)

*@Dave *   Krempel im Keller von @Ellenbogen-Raus und Schweinestall vom @Wettermann einlagern...)
  

Dave ist immer so schön direkt  Es *war* einmal ein Schweinestall .
Bin nur froh das es überlesen wurde,sonst heist es der Schinderhannes lagert alles im Schweinestall.
Was wäre das denn für eine Presse 

Der Wettermann
P.S. Hab mal wieder recht gehabt mit dem Wetter


----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2014)

...auch bergab kann man meistens Platz machen 

Finde es seltsam,dass es für viele ok ist berghoch ordentlich Gas zu geben und von anderen erwarten vorbeigelassen zu werden, bergab aber anderen den Spass vers*uen, weil sie meinen nicht Platz machen zu können/müssen...

Es ist ein Rennen, berghoch wie bergab. Egal ob Platz 1 oder 155.
Gibt halt Fahrer,deren Priorität/Stärken in der Abfahrt liegen 

Klare Ansage und kein überholen,wo es nicht gefahrlos geht,sind dabei Voraussetzung.

Fairness geht ergo in beide Richtungen...allesGute den Verletzten und danke für die tolle Orga!

Grüsse


----------



## Dave.82 (21. Mai 2014)

> Krempel im Keller von @Ellenbogen-Raus und Schweinestall vom @Wettermann einlagern...)Anhang anzeigen 294392 Anhang anzeigen 294393
> 
> Dave ist immer so schön direkt  Es *war* einmal ein Schweinestall


 
Woher soll ich das wissen, ich war ja noch nie drin 
Stimmt, mit dem WETTER hattest Du recht 
Bitte am 24.05.2015 die gleiche Witterung und Donnerstags mittag etwas sonniger, dass wir in der Mühle draussen sitzen können


----------



## Dave.82 (25. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand die Strecke von Halbmarathon/Marathon aufgezeichnet und kann Sie mir schicken oder bei openstreetmap.org hochladen?
mail [at] schinderhannes-mtb.org
Ich würde gerne die Lagegenauigkeit einiger Wege bei OSM verbessern. Danke!


----------



## Dave.82 (19. Juni 2014)

Im nächsten Jahr gehts ohne Preisanpassung beim Schinder(hannes) weiter!
Streckendaten sind noch vorläufig. Aber im groben orientieren wir uns an den bewährten Eckdaten.


----------



## Suprarenin (19. Juni 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> was den veranstaltern aufgefallen ist, fällt mir auch zunehmend auf: es wird härter und rücksichtsloser gefahren. rücksichtloser auch gegenüber mitfahrern, vor allem aber gegenüber der eigenen gesundheit. dazu kommen dann auch noch die immer besser werdenen bikes, die höhere geschwindigkeiten auch bei nicht ganz so toller fahrtechnik ermöglichen und so zur selbstüberschätzung beitragen ...



Konnte selten einem Beitrag so sehr zustimmen wie diesem hier! Ich konnte aus persönlichen Gründe in diesem Jahr entgegen der Planung zwar leider nicht teilnehmen, aber dieses Verhalten ist ein Entwicklung die man bei vielen anderen Events ebenfalls beobachten kann


----------



## schoeppi (20. Juni 2014)

An die Schinderhannes Biker:

ich konnte hier leider nichts über Rhens finden im Forum.
Da das aber bei euch mehr oder weniger um die Ecke ist kennt ihr den sicher.
Wie ist denn der Marathon von der Strecke her was den technischen Anspruch angeht?
Im Vergleich zu eurem, dem Gallahaan-Trail oder auch Bad Salzig?
Was erwartet mich da?


----------



## powderJO (21. Juni 2014)

rhens hat in meiner erinnerung weniger trails. ansonsten ähnlich und auch sauschnell. war allerdings die letzten drei jahre nicht mehr da, eventuell hat sich was geändert. damals war auch die orga noch so lala ...


----------



## SkullcAndy (3. März 2015)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Trail am Schnellbach: Der Absatz ist solange kein Problem solange man die Finger von der Vorderradbremse lässt. Wir Einheimischen fahren den auch runter ohne auf dem Hinterrad zu sitzen. Gewicht etwas nach hinten reicht aus und dann runter rollen.



Ich muss @Dave.82 recht geben, ich finde auch, das der Absatz kein Problem ist, solange man die Finger von der Bremse lässt. Ich kenne das Stück sehr gut, da ich Luftlinie 300 Meter weit weg wohne und dort des öfteren entlang fahre und diesen Teil sehr gerne mitnehme. Aber jeder hat ein anderes Wahrnehmungsvermögen und weiß sich sicher besser sich einzuschätzen als ich. Mit meinen 17 Jahren gehöre ich wohl auch zu den Fraktion der Leute die ein erhöhtes Risiko eingehen würden auf solchen Singletrails, doch auch ich finde es unverschämt, wenn man andere Leute und sich in unnötige Gefahren bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (4. März 2015)

Können wir den Mountainbike Marathon nicht einfach auf die Straße verlegen - dann läuft auch keiner Gefahr sich an irgendeiner Wurzel zu verletzten, an einem Stein den reifen aufzuschneiden oder eine Stufe herunter zu fallen.
Bordsteinkanten und Gullydeckel sind natürlich farblich zu markieren und durch Streckenposten abzusichern. Notarzt Helikopter sollte über jeder Fahrergruppe schweben um im Ernstfall rechtzeiig  zur Hilfe zu sein.
Helikopter aber bitte lautlos damit man die Bremsgeräusche des Vordermanns noch hören kann.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte auch ein Fullface Helm fest vorgeschrieben sein. 
Am besten wir lassen die Fahrräder zu hause und machen eine Fahrt in useren Sicheren Autos mit Sicherheitsgurt im Schritttempo durch den Hunsrück. Auf der Autobahn sind auch sicher keine Stolperkanten.


An die Veranstalter: 
Danke für die tollen Trails. Hört bitte nicht auf die Nörgler und Querolanten.
Danke für die vergangenen tollen Veranstaltungen. Freue mich in 2015 wieder mal am Start zu sein.


----------



## Dave.82 (4. März 2015)

2015 wird es auch wieder die gewohnt zahlreichen Trails geben. Lediglich an Schloss Schöneck ist derzeit eine Umfahrung geplant, an der Stelle wo es zu den Stürzen auf der Halbmarathon und Marathondistanz kam. Vorbehaltlich, dass kein Einwände mehr von den Behörden kommen, haben wir aber eine trailtechnisch mindestens ebenso schöne Alternative ausgesucht.


----------



## schoeppi (16. März 2015)

Ein Frage zum Kids-Race:
die 8km der 11-14 Jährigen, ist das die Einführungsrunde?

Und:
stimmt das, die Jahrgänge 2001-2004 zusammen?
Das wären 4 Jahrgänge, ein bisschen heftig, oder?
Nicht so lustig für 11 Jährige gegen 14 Jährige starten zu müssen.
Bei den Altersklassen darunter sinds auch nur 3 Jahrgänge.
An sich gehören die 2001er auch bereits auf die Fun-Strecke, das ist ja schon im zweiten
Jahr U15.


----------



## Dave.82 (18. März 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ein Frage zum Kids-Race:
> die 8km der 11-14 Jährigen, ist das die Einführungsrunde?


In den letzten beiden Jahren war das Kidsrace die Einführungsrunde. Der genaue Verlauf wird aber recht kurzfristig festgelegt. Wir sind da leider etwas eingeschränkt, da Samstags die umliegenden Straßen nicht gesperrt sind und wir dadurch etwas "eingesperrt" sind.


schoeppi schrieb:


> Und:
> stimmt das, die Jahrgänge 2001-2004 zusammen?
> Das wären 4 Jahrgänge, ein bisschen heftig, oder?
> Nicht so lustig für 11 Jährige gegen 14 Jährige starten zu müssen.
> ...


Auf einer Tagung aller Veranstalter der MTB Challenge wurde sich verständigt, dass der Jahrgang 2001 nicht an der Marathonveranstaltung soll. Das hängt mit der Fürsorgepflicht als Veranstalter und den Erfahrungen vergangener Veranstaltungen bei der Challenge zusammen.
Dadurch sind es dann jetzt 4 Jahrgänge. Aber bei den Erwachsenen treten ja auch 40 Jährige gegen 50 Jährige an.

Dave


----------



## schoeppi (18. März 2015)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> Dadurch sind es dann jetzt 4 Jahrgänge. Aber bei den Erwachsenen treten ja auch 40 Jährige gegen 50 Jährige an.
> 
> Dave



Das das was ganz anderes ist weisst du aber auch, gelle! 

Ok, es ist wies ist, Junior wird trotzdem starten.
Mal sehen wie viele der älteren er eintüten kann.


----------



## Dave.82 (18. März 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das das was ganz anderes ist weisst du aber auch, gelle!


Nein, noch nicht. Dauert noch ein bisschen .



schoeppi schrieb:


> Ok, es ist wies ist, Junior wird trotzdem starten.
> Mal sehen wie viele der älteren er eintüten kann.


----------



## Blut Svente (21. März 2015)

nur mal so am Rande bemerkt erstaunt es mich immer wieder wieviele Eltern ihre Kids beim Kinderrennen anbrüllen und anfeuern. Oft kommt mir da der Gedanke das die kurzen genötigt werden am Rennen teil zu nehmen...  Liebe ehrgeizige Eltern macht mal Easy


----------



## schoeppi (21. März 2015)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> nur mal so am Rande bemerkt erstaunt es mich immer wieder wieviele Eltern ihre Kids beim Kinderrennen *anbrüllen und anfeuern*. Oft kommt mir da der Gedanke das die kurzen genötigt werden am Rennen teil zu nehmen...  Liebe ehrgeizige Eltern macht mal Easy



Mach ich auch!
Letztes Jahr hab ich mich sogar mit einem Betreuer des MTB-Teams Schaumburg angelegt weil der meinte seine zwei Schützlinge
durch wegnehmen der Absperrung in die erste Startreihe schieben zu müssen.
Ick kann dir aber versichern, meiner wird keineswegs genötigt, im Gegenteil.
Der brennt auf jedes Rennen. Und betrachtet mein Gebrülle als Coaching.


----------

